# Hi :)



## Marjolaine (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was a long-time lurker at the deepest darkest corner but it's finally time to show up I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have used so much valuable knowledge from you girls, you are just awesome and I love it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking forward the day that I'll move to a place where I don't have to wait a couple of months (if not more) for a MAC collection


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome


----------

